# Hey, Mobius! Howzabout Gerry Anderson kits?



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Such as a large, ACCURATE Eagle Transporter?

Moonbase Interceptor, SkyDiver, S.H.A.D.O. Mobile, and S.I.D?

Battlehawk and Spacehawk?

Jus' sayin'...

Dale


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh yesssss!!!!! Judging from the photo's I've seen of the Seaview, Chariot and Space Pod I think Moebius could do a fantastic Eagle, Shado Mobile, UFO saucer and Moonbase Interceptor. 

I think they would be big sellers too as unlike Thunderbirds, nobody else is doing them in plastic and those craft have a huge following.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

How 'bout Jerry Seinfeld kits?! 




sorry...


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

If I could get a FIREBALL XL-5 as detailed as the SEAVIEW, I'm in for sure.

- GJS


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Supercar maybe??


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm with Batman for sure on that XL-5! :thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Nothing in the works, but you never know what the future may bring!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

I would love to see kits out on UFO.... but if you are taking ideas.... the Phantom Cruiser from Space Ghost would be cool!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Ships of UFO and all things Anderson would be fantastic!


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

As I said a while back in another post, I would love to see a reissue or even a new model of the Hawk from Space:1999. Anything else that gets done in that genre is icing on the cake to me.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

*raises hand*
Me too!

Fireball XL-5 in 1/144 would be a nice 25" long. Detatchable Fireball Jr, of course. Landing gear option. Interiors for those areas visible thru the canopies. Maybe opening hatches on Jr. with the jetmobiles inside.

And Eagle in 1/48 would be 22" long. Insane amounts of detail possible there. Good luck figuring out how to fit a cockpit in the dern thing, though :lol:.

Sky one, as a stand-alone kit, I think I'd like to see in 1/48. It's a fairly big aircraft. The whole Skydiver sub assembly, maybe 1/72.

Smaller craft, like the Angel Interceptors and the Moonbase Interceptors, would be great in 1/32.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

How about a decent kit out on moonbase itself?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Actually, if you're talking about the Alpha moonbase from Space 1999 the Airfix/AMT kit isn't that bad and the same goes for the Hawk but despite the Eagle being the most popular vehicle from Space 1999 the only plastic kits we've had of it (Airfix/AMT and Imai) have been absolutely awful. The Imai one is just a tiny, innacurate, badly proportioned toy (complete with wheels) and the Airfix one is an innacurate, way over-simplified, badly moulded piece of junk.


It never ceases to amaze me how such immensely popular Gerry Anderson vehicles have been treated so badly by the major kit manufacturers over the years. It's only in the last few years that Aoshima has given us some accurate Thunderbirds kits such as the Fireflash, TB1, TB2 and Fab 1.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

MartinHatfield said:


> As I said a while back in another post, I would love to see a reissue or even a new model of the Hawk from Space:1999. Anything else that gets done in that genre is icing on the cake to me.




You can still pick the Airfix Hawk up Martin on Ebay for fairly decent prices. I don't know whether you've made one but it's not too bad at all. Again, it's much, much better than the terrible Eagle that Airfix came up with.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

I'm referring to UFOs' Moonbase. I have the one that was put out a few years ago... but a more accurate one would be cool!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

starmanmm said:


> I'm referring to UFOs' Moonbase. I have the one that was put out a few years ago... but a more accurate one would be cool!




Ah, the Imai one! Yes it would be nice to have a more accurate base but I think if Moebius were ever to do UFO kits they would have to start with the more popular craft like the Shado Mobiles, Moonbase Interceptors and UFO though.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

How about a 1/128 Skydiver to park alongside your Seaview?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

A big Mark 9 Hawk.Definitrly an U.F.O. Interceptor and U.F.O.The Moonbase from that series as well.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Big X-L-5! Big X-L-5! Big X-L-5!

Moebius, I can put you in touch with the folks that did the Region 2 DVD set of the show's animated menus if you'd like! They are the King and Queen of 3-D XL5 art!

Larry


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Have to go with Starmanmm on the Phantom Cruiser kit idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

We FAB Gear fellows would love to see Moebius make Anderson models, and would sell anything they released, 'natch.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Big Lt. Ellis!! Big Lt. Ellis!!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

I thought she was!


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

kit-junkie said:


> How 'bout Jerry Seinfeld kits?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 kits about a show about nothing, never catch on-- no models for you:woohoo::wave::thumbsup:

my favorite episode 

I didn't get any bread."

JERRY:
"Just forget it. Let it go."

GEORGE:
"Um, excuse me, I, I think you forgot my bread."

SOUP NAZI:
"Bread, two dollars extra."

GEORGE:
"Two dollars? But everyone in front of me got free bread."

SOUP NAZI:
"You want bread?"

GEORGE: 
"Yes, please."

SOUP NAZI:
"Three dollars!"

GEORGE:
"What?"

SOUP NAZI:
"No soup for you!"


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

LOL!!!:thumbsup: 
Huzz


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

lisfan said:


> kits about a show about nothing, never catch on-- no models for you:woohoo::wave::thumbsup:
> 
> my favorite episode
> 
> ...


I like that one too.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

,,,at least it's not "No styrene for you!"


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Not to get back on subject or anything :wave:but I'm nearing the end (I hope) of building the Imai Sky 1 from UFO and boy, what a hunk of crap. I had to make new parts for almost every detail on the thing and its still not "right". Nice detailed kits of these Anderson subjects are loooong overdue. A painful account of the build can be found here: http://www.eagletransporter.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4569
If anyone is interested:thumbsup:
Jim


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

you're a better man than I, Gunga Din oops I mean Hunch...taking on that piece of work!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

The Imai Shado Mobile is even worse! The body is ok (except for the badly fitting rear door, which is innacurate anyway) but the tracks and wheels are nothing more than a blobby one piece, piece of plastic garbage.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

John P said:


> Big Lt. Ellis!! Big Lt. Ellis!!


Big Miss Ealand!! Big Miss Ealand!!


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

John P said:


> *raises hand*
> Me too!
> 
> Fireball XL-5 in 1/144 would be a nice 25" long. Detatchable Fireball Jr, of course. Landing gear option. Interiors for those areas visible thru the canopies. Maybe opening hatches on Jr. with the jetmobiles inside.
> ...


IIRC, didn't Comet Miniatures release a limited-edition vac-form nightmare XL-5 kit in that huge scale back in the day?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.theage.com.au/ffximage/2004/09/10/12n_ladypenelope_narrowweb__200x262.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]


Big Lady Penelope!

The world's sexiest puppet!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd go a Captain Scarlet Angel Interceptor!! I've always liked the shape of it. I had the Airfix one and I'd love to see a larger one!! (1/32 maybe?)

Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

seaQuest said:


> IIRC, didn't Comet Miniatures release a limited-edition vac-form nightmare XL-5 kit in that huge scale back in the day?


Yup, I have it, still in the box.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

scotpens said:


> http://www.theage.com.au/ffximage/2004/09/10/12n_ladypenelope_narrowweb__200x262.jpg
> 
> 
> Big Lady Penelope!
> ...


Sexier than Marina the mermaid?


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Infinitely, John, infinitely...

Yes, Milady!

Larry

:woohoo:


----------



## spacecraft guy (Aug 16, 2003)

More Thunderbirds - 1/144 scale Thunderbird 3 hasn't been done in styrene yet.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

spacecraft guy said:


> More Thunderbirds - 1/144 scale Thunderbird 3 hasn't been done in styrene yet.




Well as you'll know Aoshima/Imai have given us quite a decent Thunderbird 2 in 1/350 plus a neat Thunderbird 1 in 1/144 plus an accurate Fab 1 but I'm surprised Aoshima (who I still think have the Thunderbirds licence) haven't done Thunderbird 3 yet. I haven't made it yet but their Thunderbird 1 looks like a really good kit. And not forgetting that Aoshima have done a few Thunderbirds diecasts like a large TB2 and Zero X.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

seaQuest said:


> IIRC, didn't Comet Miniatures release a limited-edition vac-form nightmare XL-5 kit in that huge scale back in the day?


And, if I also remember correctly, wasn't it based on a custom one-off job built by Martin Bower?


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

I have Comet's XL5 and their Stingray. They're happily ensconsed in my closet until St. Swithum's Day or until someone (are you listening, Frank?) comes out with a styrene version instead.

Now, I've seen two different measurements for the XL5 (300' & 600'). Judging by the nose (Fireball Jr.) it looks closer to the 300' mark to me. I'd say that a 1/128 scale version would come in right at a hair over 28", and wouldn't that look sweet on the shelf next to your Seaview?

Stingray on the other hand, is only 60' long, so I find myself hard pressed between a 1/128 version (5.62" long) or an uber-cool 1/24 scale (30"). Oh, who am I kidding? I'll take one of each!

And sorry guys, but while Lady P is cute, _nobody_ tops the Fish Dish.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

John P said:


> Big Lt. Ellis!! Big Lt. Ellis!!


Umm, redundant. 

How about a moon mobile!

and I also vote for the interceptor.

Mark

Edit:
How about this! Lt Ellis!


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Rattrap said:


> And sorry guys, but while Lady P is cute, _nobody_ tops the Fish Dish.


Hey, Atlanta Shore and Tin Tin are hot!

Holy frak, look at us! Fiberglass puppet pervs!


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Rattrap said:


> I have Comet's XL5 and their Stingray. They're happily ensconsed in my closet until St. Swithum's Day or until someone (are you listening, Frank?) comes out with a styrene version instead.
> 
> Now, I've seen two different measurements for the XL5 (300' & 600'). Judging by the nose (Fireball Jr.) it looks closer to the 300' mark to me. I'd say that a 1/128 scale version would come in right at a hair over 28", and wouldn't that look sweet on the shelf next to your Seaview?
> 
> ...


I had Comet's original smaller-scale vac-form Stingray and Fireball XL-5 kits. Stingray was the first vac-form and multi-media kit I ever built. I had someone comment that it looked like a wood model after I finished it. :freak:

The decals disintegrated when I placed them in water, so I had to run out to an art-supply store to get Letraset to replace them.

With Fireball, I didn't take any chances, and coated the decals with Microscale decal film.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

SUNGOD said:


> Well as you'll know Aoshima/Imai have given us quite a decent Thunderbird 2 in 1/350 plus a neat Thunderbird 1 in 1/144 plus an accurate Fab 1


Aoshima/Imai did an accurate Fab 1? I know Imai released a series of resin and metal accurizing kits for the original 60's kit, but I didn't think they or anyone else had released a good styrene kit of Penny's ride. Hope I'm wrong.

BTW, Aoshima also did a terrific newly-tooled Fireflash. I wish they'd done more...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RB said:


> Aoshima/Imai did an accurate Fab 1? I know Imai released a series of resin and metal accurizing kits for the original 60's kit, but I didn't think they or anyone else had released a good styrene kit of Penny's ride. Hope I'm wrong.
> 
> BTW, Aoshima also did a terrific newly-tooled Fireflash. I wish they'd done more...




They sure did! I've got the original 60s motorized kit and the accurate one. They're both exactly the same size (1/32) but the accurate one is much, much better in profile and detail. Even all the headlamps are in clear plastic. I have it in front of me now and if you want to get one it's called the Fab 1 "real type". I've had it for ages but I still haven't got round to finishing it off. It was released just before Imai went bust and I'm pretty certain Aoshima would have bought it as they had all the Thunderbirds moulds. I think some people might have missed it because it's the same size as the old one and it wasn't advertised too well, possibly because of Imai going out of business.
I must get that Fireflash too!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Here's one for sale in Comet Miniatures ...

http://www.comet-miniatures.com/search.php?=&page=1&s_for=fab


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

SUNGOD said:


> They sure did! I've got the original 60s motorized kit and the accurate one. They're both exactly the same size (1/32) but the accurate one is much, much better in profile and detail. Even all the headlamps are in clear plastic. I have it in front of me now and if you want to get one it's called the Fab 1 "real type". I've had it for ages but I still haven't got round to finishing it off. It was released just before Imai went bust and I'm pretty certain Aoshima would have bought it as they had all the Thunderbirds moulds. I think some people might have missed it because it's the same size as the old one and it wasn't advertised too well, possibly because of Imai going out of business.
> I must get that Fireflash too!


Wow, I had no idea. Looks like Imai was trying to do right by their TB license just before they went under. I placed an order for the Fab 1 Real Type right after I saw your Comet link. Thanks SUNGOD, much appreciated!


----------



## Knight1966 (Sep 25, 2007)

All great suggestions but I'd be more inclined to buy any larger/more detailed/Studio sized Anderson kits in a scale not already available. ok it could be argued that the Seaveiw is a very simple overall shape to produce, but it still shows that large scale IP kits can be done and done well and affordable for the general populous.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Honestly the wider appeal of most Gerry Anderson kits would be a questionable undertaking for Moebius- however if the licensing was CHEAP enough I think the most successful release would be a larger Space 1999 Eagle. Second would be a Stingray (personal bias there). Has Frank said anything more concrete?
Gary


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

While I get the attraction of giant shalf-space-sucking studio scale kits, like I keep saying, I need models that fit on my 12" display shelves which are already covered with a couple hundred other models. And Moebius has to consider that the average model buyer of these subjects probably does NOT want giant studio scale stuff, and they'd probably sell more normal-sized kits.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

John,
I disagree. If you want a 12 inch model, buy a Product Enterprise die cast for $89.00.
We've sold thousands of them, and that's the kind of competition Moebius faces for collector dollars. Frank wants his kits to be something that stands apart from other offerings and one way he's doing that is making his kits bigger that past models or competitors' pre-paints. 
You're the only one here thats making pleas for small kits on a regular basis.
Doesn't that start to sink in at some point?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

spindrift said:


> Honestly the wider appeal of most Gerry Anderson kits would be a questionable undertaking for Moebius- however if the licensing was CHEAP enough I think the most successful release would be a larger Space 1999 Eagle. Second would be a Stingray (personal bias there). Has Frank said anything more concrete?
> Gary




Agreed about the Eagle but why would Gerry Anderson kits be a questionable undertaking for Moebius? As Taylor said he's sold thousands of the PE diecasts and I'd argue that there's almost as many Gerry Anderson fans around as Irwin Allen fans. There could even be a lot more and I'd say it's highly likely that the fans who bought the diecasts would leap at the chance for larger accurate model kits. There's many older fans around (like me) who grew up with those shows and we've wanted decent replicas of the striking craft ever since. I'm not saying that Anderson kits would sell anywhere near something like Star Trek or Star Wars but if they're priced right (and by that I mean we shouldn't expect them to be cheap) and they're accurate and a decent size then I don't think they could fail.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

A Taylor said:


> John,
> I disagree. If you want a 12 inch model, buy a Product Enterprise die cast for $89.00.
> We've sold thousands of them, and that's the kind of competition Moebius faces for collector dollars. Frank wants his kits to be something that stands apart from other offerings and one way he's doing that is making his kits bigger that past models or competitors' pre-paints.
> You're the only one here thats making pleas for small kits on a regular basis.
> Doesn't that start to sink in at some point?


Yeah, it means everybody else is crazy! :tongue: :hat:

And to think, my Mom always told me my eyes were too big for my belly!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

John P said:


> While I get the attraction of giant shalf-space-sucking studio scale kits, like I keep saying, I need models that fit on my 12" display shelves which are already covered with a couple hundred other models. And Moebius has to consider that the average model buyer of these subjects probably does NOT want giant studio scale stuff, and they'd probably sell more normal-sized kits.



I don't think they would necessarilly have to be studio sized. Take the Eagles and the Shado Mobiles for instance. The PE Eagles are about 12 inches so double that size would have much more scope for extra detail whilst still not being too big and the Mobiles could be double the size of the PE ones which were about 6 inches. Moebius could do things like clear plastic for the headlights etc which the PE ones don't have.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RB said:


> Wow, I had no idea. Looks like Imai was trying to do right by their TB license just before they went under. I placed an order for the Fab 1 Real Type right after I saw your Comet link. Thanks SUNGOD, much appreciated!



Glad to be of help! It's a shame Imai went under but hopefully Aoshima will give us some more kits in the future. I've spoken to a few people who didn't know about this kit so that tells you how badly it was advertised I think. 

Even Comet Miniatures haven't got some decent pics up now, which is ridiculous considering they do for the less accurate Fab 1 toys on there. It was most probably better known in Japan as they're a Japanese manufacturer and as we know the Japanese are nuts about certain Anderson shows.

It's a neat little kit that has a surprising amount of detail considering it's small size. The only problem area I can really see is gluing the headlights onto the silver plated plastic part without fogging caused by the glue.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

SUNGOD said:


> Glad to be of help! It's a shame Imai went under but hopefully Aoshima will give us some more kits in the future. I've spoken to a few people who didn't know about this kit so that tells you how badly it was advertised I think.
> 
> Even Comet Miniatures haven't got some decent pics up now, which is ridiculous considering they do for the less accurate Fab 1 toys on there. It was most probably better known in Japan as they're a Japanese manufacturer and as we know the Japanese are nuts about certain Anderson shows.
> 
> It's a neat little kit that has a surprising amount of detail considering it's small size. The only problem area I can really see is gluing the headlights onto the silver plated plastic part without fogging caused by the glue.


Watch Crystal cement is supposed to be good for that. Supposedly it dries completely clear and doesn't attack clear parts. I've got a tube from a company called Micro-Mark but have never needed to use it before. I'll try some tests before Fab 1 and post on the results!


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Sungod-
I made that assumption about the marketability of Anderson stuff because I was questioning the wider apeal comparing it to Star Trek/Star Wars/Superheroes kits. You are correct that it probably has a following just as wide as Irwin Allen stuff! Frank no doubt has to put in large amounts of cash to make one kit- he has to choose very carefully. If he were to do ONE Anderson kit a large size Eagle would no doubt sell very well.
I am talking about MODEL KITS here- not prebuilt diecasts. I know many have been sold of the PE stuff but how many of those folks would actually buy and build a model? Hence the popularity of diecasts in general. I'm not so sure about viability of a model kit sales wise.
Anyhow the Anderson stuff is brilliant design wise and I would buy them. I just think Frank can not spread himself too thin on licensing and expect to get all of this stuff done. More power to him if he can!
Gary


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Hmmm...

Kit scales.

How about 1/72 or 1/48 for average sized planes (Sky One, Interceptors, or the Angels)

1/24 or 1/25 for vehicles (like the FAB 1- I'd love one in that scale).

As for studio scale, one or two might be nice, but I live in a mobile home...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RB said:


> Watch Crystal cement is supposed to be good for that. Supposedly it dries completely clear and doesn't attack clear parts. I've got a tube from a company called Micro-Mark but have never needed to use it before. I'll try some tests before Fab 1 and post on the results!



Thanks RB, i'll have to try that!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

spindrift said:


> Sungod-
> I made that assumption about the marketability of Anderson stuff because I was questioning the wider apeal comparing it to Star Trek/Star Wars/Superheroes kits. You are correct that it probably has a following just as wide as Irwin Allen stuff! Frank no doubt has to put in large amounts of cash to make one kit- he has to choose very carefully. If he were to do ONE Anderson kit a large size Eagle would no doubt sell very well.
> I am talking about MODEL KITS here- not prebuilt diecasts. I know many have been sold of the PE stuff but how many of those folks would actually buy and build a model? Hence the popularity of diecasts in general. I'm not so sure about viability of a model kit sales wise.
> Anyhow the Anderson stuff is brilliant design wise and I would buy them. I just think Frank can not spread himself too thin on licensing and expect to get all of this stuff done. More power to him if he can!
> Gary



I know and I think the people who bought the diecasts will still buy the model kits. What Space 1999 fan isn't going to buy a new Eagle kit or UFO fan isn't going to buy a new Shado Mobile, UFO or Interceptor? There's a good chance they wouldn't buy a reissue of the existing kits because they aren't very good (downright awful in some cases) but a newly tooled accurate kit that is fairly easy to put together (like the Seaview by the sounds of it) is a totally different matter, and even if they don't end up building them fans will still buy them because it's an Eagle etc. 

I for one aren't the slightest bit interested in Product Enterprise's studio scale Anderson models (I buy the diecasts though) as I understand they're made of resin and they're way over-priced in my opinion but I'd buy Moebius kits. Same with the Seaview, I'll buy Moebius's kit but I wouldn't buy the PE one.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Okey, dokey...

I started this thread, and I did so in the good spirit of a Gerry Anderson fan who desires to see Mobius do kits that will rock. I never wanted to see it de-volve into bile and vitriol.

Here's my vote - Frank, do a 24" Eagle Transporter with the detail of the large studio model. I'm sure Phil Rae would let you study it to your heart's content, you can pantograph "down" for the proper kit size. Easy peasy!

Then, take what you learn from that kit, apply what peoople have said here in this thread, and decide for yourself what other (and IF other) GA kits should be considered.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

seaQuest said:


> Okey, dokey...
> 
> I started this thread, and I did so in the good spirit of a Gerry Anderson fan who desires to see Mobius do kits that will rock. I never wanted to see it de-volve into bile and vitriol.
> 
> ...






Seaquest, excuse me from being a bit staggered, slightly disturbed and stunned after reading your post but where exactly is the bile and vitriol? 

All I can see is us talking in a civilised manner about Gerry Anderson kits and Moebius.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

bile and vitriol? Weren't they on Terrahawks?

I think the Eagle is too specialized and complicated for a 'normal' kit manufacture.

How about Hawk and Dove from the movies? And the rocket they sat on!!

Oh, http://www.frontiermodels.com/ has TB 1, 2, and 3 for about 782 bucks a piece.

Watch out for the naked pages.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

terryr said:


> bile and vitriol? Weren't they on Terrahawks?
> 
> I think the Eagle is too specialized and complicated for a 'normal' kit manufacture.
> 
> How about Hawk and Dove from the movies? And the rocket they sat on!!




I'd argue that it's the opposite! The Eagle has a lot of repeat patterns and also the Eagle is undeniably the most popular craft from Space 1999. And there's no doubt it's up there with the Thunderbirds as the most memorable Anderson craft (and indeed spaceship designs of all time).


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think the Eagle would be a great starting place for Anderson kits. It may be the most recognozable and desireable of the lot. And IIRC, 1/48 would be 22" long, half the size of the the studio model.


----------



## Knight1966 (Sep 25, 2007)

John P said:


> While I get the attraction of *giant shalf-space-sucking studio scale kits, like I keep saying, I need models that fit on my 12" display shelves which are already covered with a couple hundred other models. And Moebius has to consider that the average model buyer of these subjects probably does NOT want giant studio scale stuff, and they'd probably sell more normal-sized kits.*


*

My apartment consists of a 1 Lounge,1 Bedroom a kitchen and a shower-room/toilet, I currently have no fixed shelving, 1 glass 16"X16"X64" display unit, 1 180cmX30cmX75cm shelving unit in which I have space for 4 Studio scale kits 2 Polar lights Large {giant) Enterprises and when they finally reach the UK Seaveiw. I don't think it's a case of how much space you do or don't have it's how you use that space.

:wave:A pleasure to cross swords again John P:thumbsup:*


----------



## Knight1966 (Sep 25, 2007)

John P said:


> I think the Eagle would be a great starting place for Anderson kits. It may be the most recognozable and desireable of the lot. And IIRC, 1/48 would be 22" long, half the size of the the studio model.



My size suggestions would be as follows:

Eagle 22-23"

Fab 1 20" (minimium)

Interceptor 20"-25"

Mobile 16"-22"

TB1 20"-25"

TB2 24"-36"

TB3 20"-25"

Skydiver 24"-28" Then a seperate (in scale) Sky1 10"-12"

S.I.D 14"


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> I think the Eagle would be a great starting place for Anderson kits. It may be the most recognizable and desirable of the lot. And IIRC, 1/48 would be 22" long, half the size of the the studio model.


Concurrence abounds within me!:thumbsup:


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Most of the thread seems to center on whether there's enough of a market in North America for new Anderson kits. The thing to remember is how popular the Anderson titles are _internationally. _They are of course iconic not only in the UK, but also most of Europe. And look at Japan. I think they love these shows more than anybody, and the amount of merchandise they continue to produce seems to bear this out. So there is a potentially huge market in the world for high-quality Anderson kits, and they would seem a good vehicle for Moebius to gain recognition world-wide. Platz is already importing Frank's kits into Japan:

http://www.hlj.com/hljlist2/?Maker1=PLZ&MacroType=InjKit&GenreCode=Sci&Dis=2

So Moebius already has a step into that market. And there's seems to be a lot of excitement on UK boards about these kits, especially the Seaview.

Personally, like most other folks here, I'd love to see the Eagle start things off. I've wondered though if it would be smart to have the spine and cage parts produced die-cast in order to prevent sag.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Knight1966 said:


> My apartment consists of a 1 Lounge,1 Bedroom a kitchen and a shower-room/toilet, I currently have no fixed shelving, 1 glass 16"X16"X64" display unit, 1 180cmX30cmX75cm shelving unit in which I have space for 4 Studio scale kits 2 Polar lights Large {giant) Enterprises and when they finally reach the UK Seaveiw. I don't think it's a case of how much space you do or don't have it's how you use that space.
> 
> :wave:A pleasure to cross swords again John P:thumbsup:


What ho, sir knight!

Well, if all you have is a few models, even if they're huge, that's one thing. Me, I have hundreds already on display, and very little room for more.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RB said:


> Most of the thread seems to center on whether there's enough of a market in North America for new Anderson kits. The thing to remember is how popular the Anderson titles are _internationally. _They are of course iconic not only in the UK, but also most of Europe. And look at Japan. I think they love these shows more than anybody, and the amount of merchandise they continue to produce seems to bear this out. So there is a potentially huge market in the world for high-quality Anderson kits, and they would seem a good vehicle for Moebius to gain recognition world-wide. Platz is already importing Frank's kits into Japan:
> 
> http://www.hlj.com/hljlist2/?Maker1=PLZ&MacroType=InjKit&GenreCode=Sci&Dis=2
> 
> ...




Definitely! It's going to be mainly older fans who would buy these kits (like the Seaview) and there's plenty of us all around the world who I'm sure would jump at the chance of a new Eagle or craft from other Anderson shows. 

On the subject of the spine sag, well I don't think that would be a problem. A 24 inch Eagle in all styrene plastic wouldn't way much more than the 12 inch PE diecast (if at all). It might be too expensive to do the spine in diecast too and let's not forget that those 24 inch Eagles from PE/Iconic Replicas are made of resin so no wonder the spine sags on those.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It might be a pain to engineer, but hollow-tube main spine members that the buyer could add brass rods into would do the trick.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

John P said:


> It might be a pain to engineer, but hollow-tube main spine members that the buyer could add brass rods into would do the trick.




Good idea but I just don't think spine sag will be a problem on a plastic Eagle. Again, look at the PE 12 inch one, there's a very slight bit of sag as to be expected (I think it might be unrealistic expect no sag at all without the pod in place) but it's not too bad. And because a larger model would be scaled up the spine would be thicker anyway.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

John P said:


> I think the Eagle would be a great starting place for Anderson kits. It may be the most recognozable and desireable of the lot. And IIRC, 1/48 would be 22" long, half the size of the the studio model.


Actually, there were two 22" Eagle models used in the studio, one built by Wag Evans' company Space Models, and one built by Martin Bower.


----------



## DaDragon (May 18, 2008)

*Gerry Anderson? Count me in!!*



Knight1966 said:


> My size suggestions would be as follows:
> 
> Eagle 22-23"
> 
> ...



Hi Guys (and any Gals out there too!); :wave:
Mr Newby here from Liverpool, UK.

To a middle-aged brit who cut his first teeth (ehm, well actually my adult set!) on Gerry Anderson from the early '60s and am still amazed at how the shows have stood the test of time, the list from Knight1966 *ROCKS*!!! :thumbsup:
The only thing I'd change is to increase the Skydiver size by 10" to make the model 38" overall.

When my Seaview arrived , the Parcel Force van man spent 20 minutes on my doorstep discussing the relative merits of 60's TV shows in general, with the emphasis on Gerry Anderson! The other van man wandered over and listened in early on and we all ended up talking Anderson until they realised how late they were! 

I use this to illustrate how popular the Gerry Anderson series still are, especially with those of us who were old enough to apreciate them first time 'round. I totally agree with RB that there still is a worldwide market for Anderson series' vehicles. Mobius should step in and fill the breach . . .ehm, so to speak.

Now then; all I need is a 6,000 square foot extension . . .!

Kudos to the MBower too: http://www.martinbowersmodelworld.com/

Best wishes to all,

Graham.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Welcome to Hobby Talk, Graham. 

I agree, Anderson's shows still have a lot of life left in them. I still enjoy slipping in the dvd's of Supercar, Fireball, Stingray and all the rest of Gerry's wonderful programs. They're among the few shows I watched 40 years ago that I still enjoy today.

I know Frank has a lot on his plate right now just with the Irwin Allen stuff. Hopefully somewhere down the road he'll consider doing the Anderson vehicles.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

John P said:


> *raises hand*
> Me too!
> 
> And Eagle in 1/48 would be 22" long. Insane amounts of detail possible there. Good luck figuring out how to fit a cockpit in the dern thing, though :lol:.


Unfortunatly, like a lot of the early sci-fi vehicles. Model sizes don't match the sets etc.

I can't remember the name of the guy who did the really accurate Eagle blueprints. But he came up with a length of 102 feet.

This matches the door height of the set, which is the only really good size reference between the set and model.

So IMHO a 1/48 Eagle would/should be 25.5 inches long.
I think a lot of people would start to agree on this when you take a 1/48 figure and put them next to the pod door and it only comes up to their chest on a 22 inch one.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> I can't remember the name of the guy who did the really accurate Eagle blueprints. But he came up with a length of 102 feet.


You're probably thinking of Roberto Baldassari.

Geoff Mandel (later a graphic artist on Space Above and Beyond) drew up "blueprints" that appeared in Starlog magazine in 1977.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

22, 25.5, either is fine with me!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

A Mark IX Hawk in the same scale with the big Eagle is long overdue.Goes without saying,the U.F.O. Sci-Fi vehicles as well.Of course an Monnbase Alpha astronaut in spacesuit would be great as well.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I dunno what I would do with a model of Gerry Anderson. Is he spooky looking or something?

Huzz


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

This shot makes me think of the dramatic gopher - that's kinda scary...


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

He reminds me of a thinner Alfred Hitchcock.

Wonder if he and Sylvia play unusual "games" with puppets . . .


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

A Taylor said:


> This shot makes me think of the dramatic gopher - that's kinda scary...


Gerry's probably the most soft-spoken TV exec I've ever encountered. He's definitely not a "blow your own horn" type. He attended screenings of his series several years ago in L.A. and seemed nonplussed despite all of the fans' ardor for his series.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Scotpens - 

I doubt he has any contact with his ex outside of their lawyers...



Larry


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

DaDragon said:


> Hi Guys (and any Gals out there too!); :wave:
> Mr Newby here from Liverpool, UK...
> 
> Best wishes to all,
> ...


*Liverpool ROCKS!*:thumbsup:

Home of the most famous group of all time in my opinion. 

Of course, everyone knows instantly to whom I'm referring:



_The crew of the _C.S.S. Alabama!:woohoo:

http://www.liverpoolmuseums.org.uk/maritime/collections/alabama/history.asp


----------



## DaDragon (May 18, 2008)

> Liverpool ROCKS!
> 
> Home of the most famous group of all time in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Ehm, thanks . . .I think!!


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

LGFugate said:


> Scotpens -
> 
> I doubt he has any contact with his ex outside of their lawyers...
> 
> ...


He doesn't!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Getting back on track ( and I take some responsibility for derailing it), models of UFO and Skydiver would be especially cool IMHO.

Huzz


----------



## Gamma Goblin (Mar 27, 2008)

I’d love to see Moebius obtain the license to Gerry Anderson. As I mentioned in the master-wish-list; my top pick would be a large scale Eagle, but kits based on UFO would also be fantastic… Thunderbirds as well, or any of the other shows- all those models were so great! I feel a liitle sad for kids today that don’t get a chance to check out his wonderful programs.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Gamma Goblin said:


> I’d love to see Moebius obtain the license to Gerry Anderson. As I mentioned in the master-wish-list; my top pick would be a large scale Eagle, but kits based on UFO would also be fantastic… Thunderbirds as well, or any of the other shows- all those models were so great! I feel a liitle sad for kids today that don’t get a chance to check out his wonderful programs.






The great thing about the Eagle (as well as it being highly popular) is that quite a few different versions of it can be done without any modification to the main body and there seems to be a lot of repeat patterns. All that has to be changed is the pod. The TRANSPORTER, THE FREIGHTER, THE LABORATORY and even though the VIP version is the same structurally as the TRANSPORTER pod, people would buy extra kits so they could do all versions. And I think it's safe to say that the overwhelming majority of people who bought the 12 inch diecast PE ones would buy a 23/24 inch Moebius version which would cost a hell of a lot less than the equivalent garage kits or Iconic Replica's version but be much better and more durable (as it would be plastic).

The same with the Shado Mobiles. Different versions of those could be made too like SHADO 2, SHADO CONTROL and SHADO 1 with laser cannon plus the option to be motorised which can't be done with the PE or Iconic Replicas ones.

The PE UFO SAUCER too is ok but it's actually quite innacurate as it appears to be based upon the old Shed vacform and white metal saucer.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

DaDragon said:


> Ehm, thanks . . .I think!!


Just my way of welcoming, sir!

I'm full of historical minutiae. Some folks say I'm full of something else 

(Besides, I couldn't resist ignoring the Beatles--oops! Oh, well! I tried!)


----------



## DaDragon (May 18, 2008)

PerfesserCoffee wrote:


> Just my way of welcoming, sir!
> 
> I'm full of historical minutiae. Some folks say I'm full of something else
> 
> (Besides, I couldn't resist ignoring the Beatles--oops! Oh, well! I tried!)


Then we definately have things in common!!! :thumbsup:

I accept your welcome sir, in the same spirit with which it was offered. Glad to know you. :wave:

And yes, people say I'm very trying also . . . 

Graham.


----------



## DaDragon (May 18, 2008)

*Guess what?!?!?*

*Its Friday 13th!!!* :freak:

Are we there yet??? :devil:

Graham.


----------



## DaDragon (May 18, 2008)

*Dead thread?*

Ehm, is there anybody out there?  I'm the only one whose posted in the last four weeks!!! 

Feeling a bit paranoid as this is the third forum that's run dry after I've posted!  Is someone dropping a hint?!?!?

Graham . . ._alone . . .all alone . . .dreadfully alone . . .deserted by all . . ._

. . .oh alright; I'll keep quiet! (Thunderous applause in background!!!)


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

hi there its been quiet in here. maybe every one is on vacation or building the seaview, spacepod:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Knight1966 (Sep 25, 2007)

lisfan said:


> hi there its been quiet in here. maybe every one is on vacation or building the seaview, spacepod:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


more than likely.

Well the latest I have and this is from 4th July when I sent Frank 4th July salutations, in his response he indicated that as much as he would like to consider an Anderson kit there would be too much debate amongst folks here as to which one to go for, therefore is reluctant to pursue the issue further.

In my humble opinion then I think perhaps we should come up with a definitive list of the top 3-4 kits we would definitely buy, if I could work out how to post a poll here I'd do it but if someone else could oblige.

My own suggestions would be a key kit from the 3 main shows, S99, Tbirds, UFO: Undoubtably the Eagle from S99 with (later separate pod kits?) Shado Mobile (Missile launcher/radar dish incl to built variants and decal sheet to depict each) Thunderbirds 2 or 4:thumbsup:


----------



## Knight1966 (Sep 25, 2007)

John P said:


> What ho, sir knight!
> 
> Well, if all you have is a few models, even if they're huge, that's one thing. Me, I have hundreds already on display, and very little room for more.


A few? 91 displayed so far


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Amateur!!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I vote for the Eagle, Hawk, UFO Interceptor, Moon Mobile, and the UFO.


----------



## DaDragon (May 18, 2008)

*Excellent!*

There's some great proposals listed.  I guess we've all got similar ideas, just different priorities.

I propose 3 foot versions of:

UFO's Skydiver 
Space 1999 Eagle Transporter
Thunderbird 2
Thunderbird 3
Captain Scarlet's Spectrum Pursuit Vehicle​
Not the most original list, but for me the most memorable. :thumbsup:

Graham.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd like to see an Angel Interceptor but I doubt it'd ever happen.

Chris.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Well I know I'm biased and many Anderson vehicles are very popular, but the Space 1999 Eagles seem to be the ones that consistently appear on most Anderson fans lists and usually at or very near the top.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I would buy ANYTHING thats Anderson, including the puppets if they came with a cool base.:thumbsup:

Edit- Sayyyy....whats up with my join date? It should be like '98 or something. Oh, well.
James


----------



## DaDragon (May 18, 2008)

*And then it died!*

Greetings gentlebeings.

Looks like this is one dead thread with no posts since July 15th! Guess we were all just shootin' the breeze. 

Nevertheless; to all who read this, have a _*great *_Holiday with good wishes to you and your families for 2009. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Graham.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Proteus!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

No Gerry Anderson Kits on our list right now.
I don't think Proteus is from any Gerry Anderson shows.
And Proteus is not on our list either.

Dave


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

C'Mon, Dave, Big Commander Koenig! 

Oh, gods, I can't believe I'm dredging this old saw back up...


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

As most of us probably know by now,Product Enterprise has not released the Mark IX Hawk.I do believe that most of the fans of Gerry Andersons' TV series would love to get their hands on a good sized kit of that Hawk.A big an accurate version of it has been done by Small Art Works of Canada,if I remember the name right.A space suited Space 1999 astronaut in 1/8th scale would also be welcomed.The U.F.O. series Moonbase,the Interceptor and U.F.O. kit as well.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Starship Modeler did a 1/48 Hoawk (by Alfred Wong) not too long ago that was quite nice:

http://www.inpayne.com/models/1999hawkssm1.html


----------



## Gort (Aug 4, 2008)

I'd like to see some "figure kits" from GA shows...Maybe 1/6th scale.

There's so many to choose from.
:thumbsup:


Erm...I'm from Liverpool too!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Hey, if Moebius can do a 39" seaview a 44'" eagle would only be a couple inches more 
Jim
p.s. please dont close this thread.:dude:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

SEE post #108 above
NO Jerry Anderson kits on our list of future products right now.

Dave


----------

